# IPod del forum... ovvero: sto ascoltando



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Prendo in prestito il topic dal mio vecchio forum...

Cosa state ascoltando?

Io, in questo momento:

*Confessioni di Don Alonso Chisciano -> *I. Fossati


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Prendo in prestito il topic dal mio vecchio forum...
> 
> Cosa state ascoltando?
> 
> ...


Io sto facendo una guerra assurda con quello schifo di flash player, ... non posso raggiungere Youtoube, ... mi dice installa se vuoi ascoltare, ... ed io cosa faccio, ... lo installo. E non cambia un cazzo da prima.

Sono tornato su Yahoo, ... meno casini

Mi sto ascoltando Justin Trimberlake .... Senorita


----------



## Old Fa. (26 Febbraio 2007)

Niente, ... in TV ho beccato una rete dove stanno facendo i video degli Spandau Ballet, .... mitici come dice Homer Simpson, ... meglio di così ....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa.*

Zinfonia di Haydn da capogiro.


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

oggi tutto rino gaetano ... qualcun altro del forum gradisce?


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> oggi tutto rino gaetano ... qualcun altro del forum gradisce?


Grace, che combinazione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  L'ho ascoltato ieri, tutto il giorno!


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Grace, che combinazione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lui sì che aveva capito tutto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJJAICPVOE

sapevatelo!

[vulvia, ieri mi son pappata tutta la famiglia guzzanti su youtube, hai provato?]


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*sto ascoltando questa  di Guccini.*

Ho letto millanta storie di cavalieri erranti, 
di imprese e di vittorie dei giusti sui prepotenti 
per starmene ancora chiuso coi miei libri in questa stanza 
come un vigliacco ozioso, sordo ad ogni sofferenza. 
Nel mondo oggi più di ieri domina l'ingiustizia, 
ma di eroici cavalieri non abbiamo più notizia; 
proprio per questo, Sancho, c'è bisogno soprattutto 
d'uno slancio generoso, fosse anche un sogno matto: 
vammi a prendere la sella, che il mio impegno ardimentoso 
l'ho promesso alla mia bella, Dulcinea del Toboso, 
e a te Sancho io prometto che guadagnerai un castello, 
ma un rifiuto non l'accetto, forza sellami il cavallo! 
Tu sarai il mio scudiero, la mia ombra confortante 
e con questo cuore puro, col mio scudo e Ronzinante, 
colpirò con la mia lancia l'ingiustizia giorno e notte, 
com'è vero nella Mancha che mi chiamo Don Chisciotte... 

[ Sancho Panza ] 

_
Questo folle non sta bene, ha bisogno di un dottore, 
contraddirlo non conviene, non è mai di buon umore... 
E' la più triste figura che sia apparsa sulla Terra, 
cavalier senza paura di una solitaria guerra 
cominciata per amore di una donna conosciuta 
dentro a una locanda a ore dove fa la prostituta, 
ma credendo di aver visto una vera principessa, 
lui ha voluto ad ogni costo farle quella sua promessa. 
E così da giorni abbiamo solo calci nel sedere, 
non sappiamo dove siamo, senza pane e senza bere 
e questo pazzo scatenato che è il più ingenuo dei bambini 
proprio ieri si è stroncato fra le pale dei mulini... 
E' un testardo, un idealista, troppi sogni ha nel cervello: 
io che sono più realista mi accontento di un castello. 
Mi farà Governatore e avrò terre in abbondanza, 
quant'è vero che anch'io ho un cuore e che mi chiamo Sancho Panza..._ 

[ Don Chisciotte ] 


Salta in piedi, Sancho, è tardi, non vorrai dormire ancora, 
solo i cinici e i codardi non si svegliano all'aurora: 
per i primi è indifferenza e disprezzo dei valori 
e per gli altri è riluttanza nei confronti dei doveri! 
L'ingiustizia non è il solo male che divora il mondo, 
anche l'anima dell'uomo ha toccato spesso il fondo, 
ma dobbiamo fare presto perché più che il tempo passa 
il nemico si fà d'ombra e s'ingarbuglia la matassa... 

[ Sancho Panza ] 

_
A proposito di questo farsi d'ombra delle cose, 
l'altro giorno quando ha visto quelle pecore indifese 
le ha attaccate come fossero un esercito di Mori, 
ma che alla fine ci mordessero oltre i cani anche i pastori 
era chiaro come il giorno, non è vero, mio Signore? 
Io sarò un codardo e dormo, ma non sono un traditore, 
credo solo in quel che vedo e la realtà per me rimane 
il solo metro che possiedo, com'è vero... che ora ho fame!_ 

[ Don Chisciotte ] 


Sancho ascoltami, ti prego, sono stato anch'io un realista, 
ma ormai oggi me ne frego e, anche se ho una buona vista, 
l'apparenza delle cose come vedi non m'inganna, 
preferisco le sorprese di quest'anima tiranna 
che trasforma coi suoi trucchi la realtà che hai lì davanti, 
ma ti apre nuovi occhi e ti accende i sentimenti. 
Prima d'oggi mi annoiavo e volevo anche morire, 
ma ora sono un uomo nuovo che non teme di soffrire... 

[ Sancho Panza ] 

_
Mio Signore, io purtoppo sono un povero ignorante 
e del suo discorso astratto ci ho capito poco o niente, 
ma anche ammesso che il coraggio mi cancelli la pigrizia, 
riusciremo noi da soli a riportare la giustizia? 
In un mondo dove il male è di casa e ha vinto sempre, 
dove regna il "capitale", oggi più spietatamente, 
riuscirà con questo brocco e questo inutile scudiero 
al "potere" dare scacco e salvare il mondo intero?_ 

[ Don Chisciotte ] 


Mi vuoi dire, caro Sancho, che dovrei tirarmi indietro 
perchè il "male" ed il "potere" hanno un aspetto così tetro? 
Dovrei anche rinunciare ad un po' di dignità, 
farmi umile e accettare che sia questa la realtà? 

[ Insieme ] 

_
Il "potere" è l'immondizia della storia degli umani 
e, anche se siamo soltanto due romantici rottami, 
sputeremo il cuore in faccia all'ingiustizia giorno e notte: 
siamo i "Grandi della Mancha", 
Sancho Panza... e Don Chisciotte!_ 




e credetemi, se la poteste ascoltare..è ancora piu' bella...è una esplosione davvero.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvGSorMUOhQ</SPAN>


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

grande micia! anche il link-regalino


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

Questa di Guccini non l'ho mai sentita.
Il Don Chisciotte di Cervantes è tra i miei libri preferiti.

Guzzanti: lo trovo davvero geniale sia nelle imitazioni sia nei personaggi strampalati che inventa. Penso che Vulvia sia il personaggio femminile più bello interpretato da un comico.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tevxQCsQ_8


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Questa di Guccini non l'ho mai sentita.
> Il Don Chisciotte di Cervantes è tra i miei libri preferiti.
> 
> Guzzanti: lo trovo davvero geniale sia nelle imitazioni sia nei personaggi strampalati che inventa. Penso che Vulvia sia il personaggio femminile più bello interpretato da un comico.
> ...


e rutelli e il sottopassaggetto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wOJHJJs_88


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> e rutelli e il sottopassaggetto?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wOJHJJs_88


 
ammazza che sindaco, ahòo!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Questa di Guccini non l'ho mai sentita.
> Il Don Chisciotte di Cervantes è tra i miei libri preferiti.
> 
> Guzzanti: lo trovo davvero geniale sia nelle imitazioni sia nei personaggi strampalati che inventa. Penso che Vulvia sia il personaggio femminile più bello interpretato da un comico.
> ...


 
io l'ho ascoltata ieri sera per la prima volta. Una folgorazione.

quanto a Vulvia...a ridacelo punto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Tremonti*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIdYu2eV5jQ


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJA43L5c60o


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

E io che vi credevo delle fanciulle serie!!


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> E io che vi credevo delle fanciulle serie!!


ciao caro, sei qui con noi?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ciao caro, sei qui con noi?


Mhhhh....non so se prenderla come un invito....o una minaccia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbuò, intanto mi accomodo qui in un angolino e sbircio..


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Mhhhh....non so se prenderla come un invito....o una minaccia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro, era un invito. sai che ho un debole per te!


----------



## gracewithoutlogin (27 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> tesoro, era un invito. sai che ho un debole per te!


stavo rispondendo ad un mp quando il sistema mi ha disconnesso e adesso non riconosce più la mia password e il mio username. ma cosa succede?

grace


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Febbraio 2007)

esci dal sito, pulisci i cookies ed i file temporanei e ritenta!


----------



## Old grace (27 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> esci dal sito, pulisci i cookies ed i file temporanei e ritenta!


fatto! grazie ciccia


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Un chimico* -> *Fabrizio*

_Primavera non bussa lei entra sicura_
_come il fumo lei penetra in ogni fessura _
_ha le labbra di carne i capelli di grano_
_che paura, che voglia che ti prenda per mano_
_che paura, che voglia che ti porti lontano_

Si sboccia qui, si sboccia...

Buongiorno!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*a lupa e tutti*



La Lupa ha detto:


> *Un chimico* -> *Fabrizio*
> 
> _Primavera non bussa lei entra sicura_
> _come il fumo lei penetra in ogni fessura _
> ...


Buon giorno lupa. Buon giorno a tutti.

ma cos'è  , ti stai tappando il naso?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno lupa. Buon giorno a tutti.
> 
> ma cos'è , ti stai tappando il naso?


Ciao Micia... eh?????


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Akuaduulza ------ DVDS*


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Micia... eh?????


l'emoticon che mi appariva stamane ( non da casa dove ora sto ) non era dinamica come quella  che manda i baci. la mano era ferma al naso.

per questo credevo che ti fossi tappata le narici, e non capivo il perchè..

interessante sto discorso pero'..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

*The Heart Asks Pleasure First - Michael Nyman*


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *The Heart Asks Pleasure First - Michael Nyman*


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

.... Micia.....










*Te recuerdo Amanda -> Victor Jara*



... ma voi non ne ascoltate musica?


----------



## Old grace (2 Marzo 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXkVpifmxUg

Pink Floyd - Great Gig In The Sky

tra questi e l'overdose di rotelle sono finalmente riuscita a mettermi in contatto con il mio spirito guida durante una splendida visione ... 

ah ... lupacchiò il mio spirito guida è un lupo, tu ne sai qualcosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Nelly furtado- te busque

Nessun spirito guida...mi fido poco degli sconosciuti!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .... Micia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXkVpifmxUg
> 
> Pink Floyd - Great Gig In The Sky
> 
> ...


Io non c'entro.

Però se c'ha la barba nera e gli occhi di brace è il mio di Lupo, quindi molla l'osso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: Great Gig l'ho sentita poco tempo fa suonata da un gruppo che fa cover dei PF e ti giuro che è stato davvero uno strazio. Li avrei uccisi, soprattutto quella gallina che provava ed emettere suoni.

QUEL PEZZO E' DIO!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














pps: Perchè ridi Micia?


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non c'entro.
> 
> Però se c'ha la barba nera e gli occhi di brace è il mio di Lupo, quindi molla l'osso.
> 
> ...


esatto, e chi ne fa cover commette sacrilegio.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Marzo 2007)

*Stanotte...*

Come sall away degli Styx...

Era una vita che non li ascoltavo...ma come ho fatto? Han accompagnato diversi anni della mia adolescenza.

Bello risentirli ora!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Varie dei Beatles... 

...inclusa una delle mie preferite "Ballad of John and yoko"...


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Come sall away degli Styx...
> 
> Era una vita che non li ascoltavo...ma come ho fatto? Han accompagnato diversi anni della mia adolescenza.
> 
> Bello risentirli ora!


 ...

p.s. mi spieghi, tu che appartieni al genere maschile, perché lui che tanto l'amava - a suo dire - la lascia sul prato? non c'ho dormito stanotte ...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ...
> 
> p.s. mi spieghi, tu che appartieni al genere maschile, perché lui che tanto l'amava - a suo dire - la lascia sul prato? non c'ho dormito stanotte ...


Esatto...era proprio una delle canzoni del film di sofia coppola di ieri sera  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Credo che fosse un accentuare la superficialità di certi sentimenti, che si esauriscono nel raggiungimento di ciò che si desidera tanto...ma che una volta ottenuto, perdono di attrattiva o comportano un impegno che lui evidentemente non aveva alcuna intenzione di assumere (emblematica la sua frase, nell'intervista: "Ero molto stronzo all'epoca" o giù di lì).

E l'alzarsi di lei, che non fa neanche lo sforzo di cercarlo, si rassetta e va a casa, come rassegnata e già morta dentro, indica la consapevolezza che l'aver bruciato così la sua storia d'amore per una notte su un prato di un campo da football, non potrà portarle più nulla, neanche il rispetto per se stessa (che poi infatti accentua con le notti sul tetto di casa con chi capita).

Io invece ho continuato a pensare a quelle gambe che penzolavano con le scarpette lucide, le calze bianche, la gonna plissettata, come chi si era preparato per un incontro importante....


----------



## Old kyaranat (5 Marzo 2007)

BEACUSE THE NIGHT, Patty Smith

CORNFLAKE GIRL di Tori Amos

tutta, proprio tutta Bjork, in particolare quel viaggio totale che è JOGA

..e poi.. "shine on", CRAZY DIAMOND


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> BEACUSE THE NIGHT, Patty Smith
> 
> CORNFLAKE GIRL di Tori Amos
> 
> ...


Grande Bjork  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sono tutti belli.. ma per me il viaggio piu' allucinate e' Post... sai l'ultima canzone... Headphones?... chissa cosa s'e' calata


----------



## Old kyaranat (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande Bjork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bjork sta fuorissimo... 
hai visto la parodia del famoso vestito di cigno di Bjork che ha fatto Hellen de Genres agli oscar? fortissima!
io adoro Homogenic, tutto l'album.
e potendo consiglio come colonna sonora di notti speciali ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) HUNTER e PLAY DEAD...
sensualità allo stato puro..


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> Bjork sta fuorissimo...
> hai visto la parodia del famoso vestito di cigno di Bjork che ha fatto Hellen de Genres agli oscar? fortissima!
> io adoro Homogenic, tutto l'album.
> e potendo consiglio come colonna sonora di notti speciali (
> ...


Scusa ma nell'album di debutto la canzone cantata in una cesso pubblico?

penso che sia "ther's more to life then this"... e' favolosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... comunque a piacciono tutte


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Marzo 2007)

*Pink Floyd e Bjork..*

Visti entrambi in concerto: favolosi i primi, trascinante la seconda, potenti.

A parte la spaventosa quantità di spinelli che giravano durante il concerto dei PF, ricordo perfino con maggiore sorpresa la quantità di scoppiatoni da cui mi son sentita attorniata al concerto di Bjork. Penso d'esser stata l'unica dalla parvenza normale in mezzo a migliaia di persone.. mi chiedevo da dove cavolo sbucassero fuori tutti quei punk-alternativi-glamrock e compagnia..


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

*TARANTA POWER ---> immenso EUGENIO BENNATO*


*.... e ballo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

*Che il mediterraneo sia! ---- idem come sopra!*


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2007)

Oggi si va di Tom Petty --> Mary Jane's Last Dance

(date un'occhiata qui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yef1qcrj7oE)








Micioliiidiaaaaaaaa????!!!!!????? Stelle di Natale???   

	
	
		
		
	


	




     (Bacio)


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Oggi si va di Tom Petty --> Mary Jane's Last Dance
> 
> (date un'occhiata qui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yef1qcrj7oE)


che belle


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Oggi si va di Tom Petty --> Mary Jane's Last Dance
> 
> (date un'occhiata qui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yef1qcrj7oE)
> 
> ...


OHHH  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... la ghestapo non mi fa accedere.. e' per caso il video con Kim Basinger morta?

Se e' quello e' bellissimo... la canzone e' bella comunque


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Marzo 2007)

Purtroppo no, quello non l'ho trovato ma sarebbe stato perfetto con i discorsi sparsi qua e là nei forum di oggi su necrofilie e cadaverini con cappelli tricolore..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In compenso però c'è un altro tipo di "Mary" .. Jane...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Marzo 2007)

...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Marzo 2007)

Buongiorno.






*Amore degli occhi --->> Ivano.*

Amore degli occhi 
che occhi hai 
col tuo seno ferito 
dal tuo senso del pianto 
dopo aver corso e cercato tanto 
adesso che ci fai. 

E lo so tu vuoi me 
e hai paura di me 
e mi vorresti un altro uomo, 
e lo so tu vuoi me 
e hai paura di me 
e la parola giusta non è perdono 
perché non c'è mai perdono 
perché il rancore è più forte del perdono 
perché il rancore è più forte di un uomo, 
più forte è la malinconia 
più lungo l'inverno 
e la notte 
di più. 

Amore degli occhi 
che occhi avrai 
quando d'affanno e d'incanto 
fatto il giro del tempo 
dopo aver corso e cercato tanto 
ti risveglierai, 
nuove cose e persone 
danzeranno con te 
i nuovi ritmi della vita, 
sai già bene fin d'ora, 
ma saprai meglio allora 
che non è mai finita, 
perché non è mai finita 
perché se il rancore era un'altra vita 
se era un altro uomo 
più dolce è la malinconia 
più breve l'inverno 
e la notte 
di più.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2007)

Giudizi universali
Troppo cerebrale per capire
che si può star bene senza complicare il pane,
ci si spalma sopra un bel giretto di parole vuote
ma doppiate.
Mangiati le bolle di sapone intorno al mondo
e quando dormo taglia bene l'aquilone,
togli la ragione e lasciami sognare,
lasciami sognare in pace...
Liberi com'eravamo ieri,
dei centimetri di libri sotto i piedi
per tirare la maniglia della porta e
andare fuori
come Mastroianni anni fa,
come la voce guida la pubblicità
ci sono stati dei momenti intensi ma li ho persi già
Troppo cerebrale per capire
che si può star bene senza calpestare il cuore,
ci si passa sopra almeno due o tre volte i piedi
come sulle aiuole.
Leviamo via il tappeto e poi mettiamoci dei pattini
per scivolare meglio sopra l'odio,
Torre di controllo aiuto,
sto finendo l'aria dentro al serbatoio...
Potrei ma non voglio fidarmi di te
io non ti conosco e in fondo non c'e'
in quello che dici qualcosa che pensi
sei solo la copia di mille riassunti
Leggera leggera si bagna la fiamma,
rimane la cera e non ci sei più...
Vuoti di memoria, non c'e' posto
per tenere insieme tutte le puntate di una storia,
piccolissimo particolare,
ti ho perduto senza cattiveria...
Mangiati le bolle di sapone intorno al mondo
e quando dormo taglia bene l'aquilone,
togli la ragione e lasciami sognare, lasciami sognare in pace...
Libero com'ero stato ieri,
ho dei centimetri di cielo sotto ai piedi,
adesso tiro la maniglia della porta e vado fuori...
come Mastroianni anni fa,
sono una nuvola, fra poco pioverà
e non c'e' niente che mi sposta
o vento che mi sposterà...
Potrei ma non voglio fidarmi di te
io non ti conosco e in fondo non c'e'
in quello che dici qualcosa che pensi
sei solo la copia di mille riassunti
Leggera leggera si bagna la fiamma,
rimane la cera e non ci sei più... non ci sei più...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Marzo 2007)

*Navigante -->> F. Sirianni*















_...Capitano si avvicina la tempesta_
_e solleva i desideri delle onde_
_sento un'eco di sirene nella testa_
_ossessivo come un suono di ghironde..._


----------



## La Lupa (15 Marzo 2007)

*Vinum Bonum --------------- Daniele Sepe!!!!!!*

































Oh!!! Ma che forum di morti!!!!!


----------



## Old kyaranat (15 Marzo 2007)

L'ANIMALE- Battiato....

WALK ON - U2...

LUCKY MAN - the Verve....

AGUA DE MARçO - Elis Regina...

ORFEO - Carmen Consoli....


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

*Mò m'ariposo ---->> Cappello a cilindro*


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqU-LjJU73g


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2007)

*è cosi...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqU-LjJU73g




"la bellezza"..uno se ne deve fare una ragione....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoAUY5IUtHo&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*Fantastici..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHBGFA_fOoQ


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2007)

*persa..vero...*

molto simpatici!!!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2007)

*Il Suonatore Jones.*

Per forza!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

*----- Buona Fortuna ----- Grande, Immenso, Amatissimo ---->> IVAN GRAZIANI  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Black Market -Weather Reports col grande Pastorius


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-1olf98rbY






  ...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJO1DxEWaD8

There's no romance around us...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi piacerebbe avere un maschio solo se venisse su tutto rock 'n' Roll come il cantante


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD5sahXoj0U


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EGk8nI9fvg

testo incluso xche' e' favoloso 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*Fuck Me Pumps Amy Winehouse lyrics*

Artist: *Amy Winehouse*
Album: *Frank*
Year: 2003
Title: Fuck Me Pumps  Print
 Correct 

When you walk in the bar,
And you dressed like a star,
Rockin' your F me pumps.

And the men notice you,
With your Gucci bag crew,
Can't tell who he's lookin' to.

Cuz you all look the same,
Everyone knows your name,
And that's you whole claim to fame.

Never miss a night,
Cuz your dream in life,
Is to be a footballers wife.
You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

You don't like ballers,
They don't do nothing for ya,
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller.

You're more than a fan, 
Lookin' for a man,
But you end up with one-nights-stands.

He could be your whole life,
If you got past one night,
But that part never goes right.

In the morning you're vexed,
He's onto the next,
And you didn't even get no taste.

Don't be too upset,
If they call you a skank,
Cuz like the news everyday you get pressed.

You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

Or them big ballers,
Don't do nothing for ya.
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller,

You can't sit down right,
Cuz you jeans are too tight,
And your lucky its ladies night.

*With your big empty purse,
Every week it gets worse,
At least your breasts cost more than hers.
*
So you did Miami,
Cuz you got there for free,
But somehow you missed the plane.

You did too much E,
Met somebody,
And spent the night getting caned.

Without girls like you,
There'd be no fun,
We'd go to the club and not see anyone.

*Without girls like you,
There's no nightlife,
All those men just go home to their wives.
*
*Don't be mad at me,
Cuz you're pushing thirty,
And your old tricks no longer work.*

You should have known from the job,
That you always get dumped,
So dust off your fuck me pumps


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EGk8nI9fvg
> 
> testo incluso xche' e' favoloso
> 
> ...


Per la mia conoscenza approssimativa dell'inglese è l'equivalente di "Bella stronza" di Masini...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per la mia conoscenza approssimativa dell'inglese è l'equivalente di "Bella stronza" di Masini...


AHAHAHAHAHAHa... Masini no... vi prego va contro la convenzione di Ginevra... hahah


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*io ascolto...*

Oggi sono io di Alex Britti nella versione di Mina


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oggi sono io di Alex Britti nella versione di Mina


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2007)

*X Lettrice e Moltimodi*

Oggi ho riascoltato dopo tanto questa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YugnMVwxfs4

E ho pensato a voi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma non so se si sente....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Grazie Trotto x il pensiero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me piace tanto quella canzone ,,,ma del testo in sardo ci capisco quanto te 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I Tazenda son sassaresi se non erro... e qurl sardo e' troppo diverso dal campidanese


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

*sto ascoltando*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yql1l_Qk2EA&mode=related&search=
Lea/protagliodellevene


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yql1l_Qk2EA&mode=related&search=
> Lea/protagliodellevene


A proposito, che dici, riesumiamo il thread "Taglio delle vene...", credo abbia ancora una sua utilità!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A proposito, che dici, riesumiamo il thread "Taglio delle vene...", credo abbai ancora una sua utilità!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ottima idea!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




      l'avevo dimenticato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yql1l_Qk2EA&mode=related&search=
> Lea/protagliodellevene


Che bella!
E' il "genere" mio e io dico che è una canzone allegra ...


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che bella!
> E' il "genere" mio e *io dico che è una canzone allegra* ...


beh.. se lo dici tu ci credo
non oso immaginare cosa ascolti quando sei triste


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> beh.. se lo dici tu ci credo
> non oso immaginare cosa ascolti quando sei triste


Io dico che è allegra "E poi " di Giorgia ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Il tipo di canzoni che mi uccidono sono quelle di Mia Martini...
...ma anche I giardini di marzo...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wU-JrIE7ew


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Carica appena alzata letty??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Carica appena alzata letty??


Decisamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sono appena rientrata da 45 min di power walking... l'unico mio esercizio... se si esclude il mangiare


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Decisamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vista l'ora a cui hai postato i primi interventi, credevo fossi appena rientrata da un locale tipo quello del video (...a proposito hai per caso l'indirizzo?!??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Vista l'ora a cui hai postato i primi interventi, credevo fossi appena rientrata da un locale tipo quello del video (...a proposito hai per caso l'indirizzo?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fatto e' che sbarella andava in gita col padre... che passava presto quindi mi son dovuta alzare ad un'ora oscena 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so l'indirizzo ma mi piacerebbe tanto averlo


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2007)

Strano, non mi piace Antonacci, ma questo inedito qui non è male
e poi le bellissime immagini di "lezioni di piano"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8X7cu3W2fY

vabbè torno a lavorà


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kg_KCsi6aw









Con un po' di nostalgia per la vista di Londra


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kg_KCsi6aw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella
ha un bel ritmo.

Londra...mi aspetta i primi di giugno...

ora però....U2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFWPeVfWB9o


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bella
> ha un bel ritmo.
> 
> Londra...mi aspetta i primi di giugno...
> ...


 
e anche questa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QItUmkv7fR4

You don’t have to put up a fight
You don’t have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don’t have to go it alone

And it’s you when I look in the mirror
And it’s you when I don’t pick up the phone
Sometimes you can’t make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I… that’s alright
We’re the same soul
I don’t need… I don’t need to hear you say
That if we weren’t so alike
You’d like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don’t have to go it alone

And it’s you when I look in the mirror
And it’s you when I don’t pick up the phone
Sometimes you can’t make it on your own

I know that we don’t talk
I’m sick of it all 
Can - you - hear - me – when – I -
Sing, you’re the reason I sing
You’re the reason why the opera is in me…

Where are we now?
I’ve got to let you know
A house still doesn’t make a home
Don’t leave me here alone...

And it’s you when I look in the mirror
And it’s you that makes it hard to let go 
Sometimes you can’t make it on your own
Sometimes you can’t make it 
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you can’t make it on your own


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Bs9_k3kVc


peccato! non c'e' un faccina che balla


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQonPfZpRLY

anche se lui e' un totale imbecille... lo perdono solo per la sua collezione di macchine


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

questa è per Moltimodi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13VdR8TY9Po


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*ah*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> questa è per Moltimodi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13VdR8TY9Po


Stupendo...


----------



## MariLea (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQonPfZpRLY
> 
> anche se lui e' un totale imbecille... lo perdono solo per la sua collezione di macchine


mi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche il suo cappello


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9aHu1hcP6o


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Sto ascoltando da cinque minuti almeno la musichetta di un call center che ogni tanto si interrompe per dirmi che si scusano per il protrarsi dell'attesa ma di restare in linea per non perdere la priorità acquisita!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sto ascoltando da cinque minuti almeno la musichetta di un call center che ogni tanto si interrompe per dirmi che si scusano per il protrarsi dell'attesa ma di restare in linea per non perdere la priorità acquisita!!!


 
Distraiti con questo:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxJQ3P6y9tk


CAPITAN HARLOCK!!!!


e poi...il meglio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nrRqtopnxs


MA COME FANNO I BIMBI DI OGGI SENZA ufo robot?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






o senza MAZINGA:..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBwrN0Ujn2c  e

JEEG Robot d'acciaio...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwEsvS0dbo

Cuore di un ragazzo che...senza paura lotterà


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Distraiti con questo:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxJQ3P6y9tk
> ...


 

O mamma...ho un momento di nostalgia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	















I BANANA SPLIT VE LI RICORDATE???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbU5CzPi0zM


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*ah*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> O mamma...ho un momento di nostalgia..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanto mi fai sentire vecchia ...i "miei" bambini vedevano Mazinga e Goldrake...e ai grandi sembravano cartoni mal disegnati, statici e assurdi e le canzoni tremende...
La versione arrangiata lenta di goldrake l'ho trovata bellissima...
Il tempo passa...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto mi fai sentire vecchia ...i "miei" bambini vedevano Mazinga e Goldrake...e ai grandi sembravano cartoni mal disegnati, statici e assurdi e le canzoni tremende...
> La versione arrangiata lenta di goldrake l'ho trovata bellissima...
> Il tempo passa...


 
Era una televisione bellissima...i MUPPET...RALPHSUPERMAXIEROE....HAPPY DAYS....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*pfui*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Era una televisione bellissima...i MUPPET...RALPHSUPERMAXIEROE....HAPPY DAYS....


Non sai cos'era "Giovanna: la nonna del Corsaro Nero" o "Chissàchilosà" col mitico febo Conti e Il picchio cannocchiale ...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sai cos'era "Giovanna: la nonna del Corsaro Nero" o "Chissàchilosà" col mitico febo Conti e Il picchio cannocchiale ...


 
Senti magari mi puoi dare una mano.
mi ricordo una trasmissione per bimbi..su rai uno

c'era una sigla con un trenino......che faceva: va trenino va....e c'è chi dice che va a caffè, a lecca lecca e a caramel....a noccioline e a gomma americanaaaa naa naa


non mi ricordo il programma...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Senti magari mi puoi dare una mano.
> mi ricordo una trasmissione per bimbi..su rai uno
> 
> c'era una sigla con un trenino......che faceva: va trenino va....e c'è chi dice che va a caffè, a lecca lecca e a caramel....a noccioline e a gomma americanaaaa naa naa
> ...


 
L'HO TROVATA!!!!!La cantava De Sica e nemmeno lo sapevo ai tempi...



Trenino va 
Christian De Sica (1978). 

Trenino va, trenino va
cerca un prato qui in città
Portaci i bambini con i vagoncini
e gioca gioca

Abracadì abracadà
guarda le magie che fa
Come un aeroplano
sull'arcobaleno vola, vola

Rit.
Viaggia senza orario,
senza itinerario,
va trenino va
Chissà se va a carbone,
a gas o a cherosene
o a elettricità
Ma c'è chi dice che va a caffè,
a lecca lecca, crème caramel,
a noccioline, a gomma americana!

Trenino va, trenino
va nel paese dello sport
Tuffati in piscina, fa il sottomarino
nuota vola
Tra serafì e cherubì
che gran partita c'è lassù
Sole Terra e Luna
sono tre palloni in rete, rete

Rit.
Viaggia senza orario,
senza itinerario,
va trenino va
Chissà se va a carbone,
a gas o a cherosene
o a elettricità
Ma c'è chi dice che va a caffè,
a lecca lecca, crème caramel,
a noccioline, a gomma americana!

Col karaté sai caro mio
tu sei più grosso e vinco io
Con un dito solo
ti faccio fare un volo fino in cielo
Trenino va
Trenino va
Trenino va
Trenino va

Trenino va, trenino va
nel paese che non c'è
Dove puoi inventare
quello che ti pare bere, fare
Scintile qui scintille là
in testa ti si accenderà
una lampadina
e il pensiero vola, vola, vola

Rit.
Viaggia senza orario,
senza itinerario,
va trenino va
Chissà se va a carbone,
a gas o a cherosene
o a elettricità
Ma c'è chi dice che va a caffè,
a lecca lecca, crème caramel,
a noccioline, a gomma americana!

In Africa e in Asia
poi Europa, Astralia, America
tutti per la mano come vagoncini
in fila andiamo
Trenino va, trenino va
e ninnao e ninnaa
nel buio della notte va
Dentro le cuccette
dei vagoni letto
in sogno vola
e ninnao e ninnaa
Trenino va


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Il concerto piu' schizzato che abbia mai visto... cosa non fa quell'uomo con la chitarra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOhmZlAnUo


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Un altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKM0NsBtwbg


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non so se sia più rassicurante questo che trascina la cassa o quello di prima che scarrozzava la chitarra


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K72tfYdYROo


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Dopo Freaky Style hanno iniziato ad essere noiosi.. peccato forse dovevano continuare a drogarsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHMg77RjLG0


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

frusciante che canta i bee gees!!!























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7o-9JuzlD4


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

ragazze, ma quanto è hot anthony kiedis? classe 1962, da non crederci!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at1tHKadCuA


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> frusciante che canta i bee gees!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchia canta come Farinelli


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia canta come Farinelli


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ragazze, ma quanto è hot anthony kiedis? classe 1962, da non crederci!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at1tHKadCuA


secondo me lui e' un "rive gauche" e sta o stava con Frusciante...


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> secondo me lui e' un "rive gauche" e sta o stava con Frusciante...


nooooo ... mi fa male il cuore! sono rumors o è una tua impressione?

però ha avuto relazioni con madonna, demi moore, sofia coppola, sinead o'connor ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> nooooo ... mi fa male il cuore! sono rumors o è una tua impressione?
> 
> però ha avuto relazioni con madonna, demi moore, sofia coppola, sinead o'connor ...


 
...qual'e' la donna fra questi nomi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...scherzavo... comunque ci sono rumors da un pezzo... infatti da quando frusciante lascio' misteriosamente il gruppo


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...qual'e' la donna fra questi nomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e allora speriamo che sia almeno bisex! comunque è sensualissimo


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> e allora speriamo che sia almeno bisex! comunque è sensualissimo


molto probabilmente e' bisex... a me non ispira particolarmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   benche' ammetto sia un bel tipo


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

in rete ho trovato questo:


Sorry to disappoint all you gay and bi guys out there but Anthony Kiedis is not gay! He even said in the Greatest Hits DVD that he was straight. Though he may have in the past kissed other men he said he only did it because he was comfortable with his sexuality and plus he wanted to shock people. 

mah ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> in rete ho trovato questo:
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint all you gay and bi guys out there but Anthony Kiedis is not gay! He even said in the Greatest Hits DVD that he was straight. Though he may have in the past kissed other men he said he only did it because he was comfortable with his sexuality and plus he wanted to shock people.
> ...


Mha... onestamente non so.. a me sa un po' di gay bacio o meno...


----------



## Old fun (30 Aprile 2007)

*Stamattina*

Stamattina, mi sono ascoltato l'ultimo di Scissor Sisters......
mi piace.......


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> molto probabilmente e' bisex... a me non ispira particolarmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che giornata ragazzi! dunque ... beh sì è proprio un bel tipo, guarda qua:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzA0g28Ue4

ho trovato un biglietto per il concerto di udine: 220 carte


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> che giornata ragazzi! dunque ... beh sì è proprio un bel tipo, guarda qua:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzA0g28Ue4
> 
> ho trovato un biglietto per il concerto di udine: 220 carte


Li vidi una volta a Mi quando avevo circa 15 o 16 anni... i bei tempi in cui non mancavano mai di presentarsi nudi sul palco 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















22o carte ora non glieli darei... manco nudi si presentano


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li vidi una volta a Mi quando avevo circa 15 o 16 anni... i bei tempi in cui non mancavano mai di presentarsi nudi sul palco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh no, ogni tanto qualcuno di loro lo fa ancora, anche se sono diventati 4 fricchettoni. non ho ancora deciso se compro il biglietto ... certo dal vivo ti danno una carica che basta per 3 mesi


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> beh no, ogni tanto qualcuno di loro lo fa ancora, anche se sono diventati 4 fricchettoni. non ho ancora deciso se compro il biglietto ... certo dal vivo ti danno una carica che basta per 3 mesi


220 carte le darei solo ai Pink Floyd al momento


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Ma Grace in che regione stai? Te lo chiedo perche' da studentessa a Fi c'era una radio locale che qualche settimana o mese prima dei grossi concerti regalava biglietti a iosa a chi riusciva a prendere la linea... una volta io e la mia amica chiamammo pre un superconcerto a Bologna e il tizio oltre ai biglietti del concerto per cui chiamammo ci rifilo' pure due biglietti per i Korn la settimana dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Magari se sei in toscana...


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

sì, e anche per i rolling stones


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sì, e anche per i rolling stones


Vero... stanno invecchiando anche loro... prima che facciano l' Iron Wheelchair Tour sarebbe bene vederli


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Grace in che regione stai? Te lo chiedo perche' da studentessa a Fi c'era una radio locale che qualche settimana o mese prima dei grossi concerti regalava biglietti a iosa a chi riusciva a prendere la linea... una volta io e la mia amica chiamammo pre un superconcerto a Bologna e il tizio oltre ai biglietti del concerto per cui chiamammo ci rifilo' pure due biglietti per i Korn la settimana dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold out per i red hot chili peppers! non si trova più niente


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... stanno invecchiando anche loro... prima che facciano l' Iron Wheelchair Tour sarebbe bene vederli


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sold out per i red hot chili peppers! non si trova più niente


 
Porella... qua i biglietti sono ancora disponibili... a partire da 175 carte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma da quand'e' che cosano cosi' tanto?


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porella... qua i biglietti sono ancora disponibili... a partire da 175 carte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da californication in poi è stato un crescendo ... quest'anno hanno vinto pure il grammy


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*!!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Porella... qua i biglietti sono ancora disponibili... a partire da 175 carte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con quel prezzo quanti cd o dvd si possono prendere?

Però se siete disposte a essere groupies...magari i biglietti ve li danno loro..


----------



## Old grace (30 Aprile 2007)

*persa*

per essere groupie di quei 4 ci vuole tanto di quel coraggio ...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con quel prezzo quanti cd o dvd si possono prendere?
> 
> Però se siete disposte a essere groupies...magari i biglietti ve li danno loro..


La groupies l'avrei fatta solo per i Beatles 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... loro si che stavano fuori... sono la prova che anche le tossine possono aspirare al titolo di baronetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Ma ritornando alle 175 carte... ma scherziamo!!! 300.000 delle vecchie lire? ma sei fuori!!!! ma ora non andrei a vederli manco se mi regalassero il biglietto... e manco il cd mi compro...


----------



## Old grace (1 Maggio 2007)

ok ho deciso di non comprare quel biglietto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e di istituire un fondo rolling stones

questa è angie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8zBq7wmxBQ 

per i rhcp c'è tempo ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ok ho deciso di non comprare quel biglietto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhaYayqqGVU


----------



## MariLea (12 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhaYayqqGVU


la pettinatura mi distrae da voce e musica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è sabato, sono in tempo per andare dal parrucchiere, scappoooooooooo


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> la pettinatura mi distrae da voce e musica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parli come  se le maniche della camicia e il gileio passassero inosservati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma la canzone mi fa ammattire comunque


----------



## MariLea (12 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> parli come se le maniche della camicia e il gileio passassero inosservati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh su camicia e gilet... non ho troppe speranze di trovarne uguali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la canzone è un'altra cosa


----------



## Old Angel (14 Maggio 2007)

Ore 1,20 mI sto sparando

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXVitkINDp0

*MY SHARONAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!*

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2007)

*Stamani va così...*

*Almeno tu nell'universo*

*Mia Martini*

Sai, la gente è strana prima si odia e poi si ama
cambia idea improvvisamente, prima la verità poi mentirà lui
senza serietà, come fosse niente
sai la gente è matta forse è troppo insoddisfatta
segue il mondo ciecamente
quando la moda cambia, lei pure cambia
continuamente e scioccamente.
Tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
un punto, sai, che non ruota mai intorno a me
un sole che splende per me soltanto
come un diamante in mezzo al cuore.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo!
non cambierai, dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
e che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più.
Sai, la gente è sola, come può lei si consola
per non far sì che la mia mente
si perda in congetture, in paure
inutilmente e poi per niente.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
Un punto, sai, che non ruota mai intorno a me
un sole che splende per me soltanto
come un diamante in mezzo al cuore.
tu, tu che sei diverso, almeno tu nell'universo !
Non cambierai, dimmi che per sempre sarai sincero
e che mi amerai davvero di più, di più, di più.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ore 1,20 mI sto sparando
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXVitkINDp0
> 
> ...


oh povero figlioletto...a quest'ora deve dormire!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Almeno tu nell'universo*
> 
> *Mia Martini*
> 
> ...


Che romanticone


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Almeno tu nell'universo*
> 
> *Mia Martini*
> 
> ...


 






  ammazza !!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Almeno tu nell'universo*
> 
> *Mia Martini*
> 
> ...


Era la ninna nanna preferita da mio figlio !


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era la ninna nanna preferita da mio figlio !


 
ma questa canzone te lo fa perdere il sonno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o no?

beata gioventu'....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2007)

*....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma questa canzone te lo fa perdere il sonno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aveva pochi mesi e ...piuttosto che sentire me avrebbe dormito con la banda dei marines


----------



## Old Angel (21 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma questa canzone te lo fa perdere il sonno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh l'ultimo si addormenta con Queen, Police, Heavy Metal, Rock etc.. etc..

La moglie insisteva con la classica....ma nada


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

*Angel*

ma il bimbo nella foto di ieri con te ...è il numero?

a proposito...quanti ne hai?con quello in arrivo


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma il bimbo nella foto di ieri con te ...è il numero?
> 
> a proposito...quanti ne hai?con quello in arrivo


Quello è il n° 3 il 4° in arrivo


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello è il n° 3 il 4° in arrivo


 
ahhhh giààà... è vero.
ora ricordo....nel thread augli avatar...Persa diceva che c'era attinenza tra l'avatar e il proprio modo di essere...e io ti portavo come esempio del primo angelo 'inseminetor'!


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ahhhh giààà... è vero.
> ora ricordo....nel thread augli avatar...Persa diceva che c'era attinenza tra l'avatar e il proprio modo di essere...e io ti portavo come esempio del primo angelo 'inseminetor'!


Già chi niente chi troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Potrei quasi vendere le mie prestazione


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Già chi niente chi troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
......mi è andata la tisana di traverso


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> *Già chi niente chi troppo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e chi ...grazie, può bastare così!!!


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e chi ...grazie, può bastare così!!!



weeee sti ualioni tengono fame


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> weeee sti ualioni tengono fame


Senti, per la faccenda delle ninne nanne................sicuro che tua moglie non abbia messo i tappi ai bimbi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Auguroni per il nascituro...
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, per la faccenda delle ninne nanne................sicuro che tua moglie non abbia messo i tappi ai bimbi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaaa è na sagoma quando sente ste ninna nanna vuole che lo prendo in braccio....anche perchè ballo.

P.S. quando è nato ballando ballando ho perso 10 kg


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

questa riproduzione non rende
ma la chitarra di questo pezzo è splendida

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9gyrsyvNp4


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2007)

Grazie... rende abbastanza..l'acustica del pzzo strumentale è divina....


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPnp2sgQNC0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Maggio 2007)

ohi..ohi...prevedo dollori...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohi..ohi...prevedo dollori...


 
è un rebus?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è un rebus?


 


meno male che ridi


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> meno male che ridi


 







ci sono alternative forse?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ci sono alternative forse?


 



si


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si


 














ah si?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah si?


 


si!

ma non fare quella faccia


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si!
> 
> ma non fare quella faccia


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM9LVSD7_ck











allora dimmi un po'..e quali sarebbero queste alternative?

Micia indovina..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Ioe Sbarella guardavamo "Shrek"e questa canzone iniziale ci piace parecchio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM96bQkJ-mc


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ioe Sbarella guardavamo "Shrek"e questa canzone iniziale ci piace parecchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pure a me al mio animalo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2007)

*incredibile*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure a me al mio animalo


...anche a me !


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...anche a me !


 

eccerto..è bellissima come noi!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

*fuori tema*

Avete visto la gara al telegiornale di bimbi che gattonavano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2007)

*accidenti*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Avete visto la gara al telegiornale di bimbi che gattonavano?


Ero a una riunione ...
Adoro i bimbi che gattonano!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ero a una riunione ...
> Adoro i bimbi che gattonano!!!!


io invece ho visto la prima puntata della vita della Montessori.....

che donne...per quell'epoca...così determinate...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ero a una riunione ...
> Adoro i bimbi che gattonano!!!!


 
persa...erano una roba...meravigliosa...immagina di vedererne un ventina tutti insieme su un enorme tappeto...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io invece ho visto la prima puntata della vita della Montessori.....
> 
> che donne...per quell'epoca...così determinate...


 
che peccato..non l'ho seguito.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> persa...erano una roba...meravigliosa...immagina di vedererne un ventina tutti insieme su un enorme tappeto...


Sentite la mia cammina ma gattona pure occasionalmente... non e' che la volete per un po'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Maggio 2007)

*che meraviglia !*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite la mia cammina ma gattona pure occasionalmente... non e' che la volete per un po'?


 Crescerà tanto in fretta ....


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che peccato..non l'ho seguito.


 
mercoledi c'è l'ultima puntata...

a parte il fatto che la Cortellesi è proprio BRAVA...
l'ho vista a teatro un mese fa...eccezionale..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crescerà tanto in fretta ....


Quindi niente manco un fine settimana? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vabe'  zia Persa niente... depenna


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite la mia cammina ma gattona pure occasionalmente... non e' che la volete per un po'?


 

magari...avrai la schiena a pezzi o regge ancora?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*altroché*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi niente manco un fine settimana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la vorrei eccome!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> magari...avrai la schiena a pezzi o regge ancora?


Non regge 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pesa 12 kg


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non regge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madooo se l'avessi tra i piedi che le farei...a pernacchie sul pancino da mane a sera...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non regge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
okkio, fai ginnastica Lettri...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkio, fai ginnastica Lettri...


 













  ... in azienda c'e' la palestra... ultimamento ho deciso di abbandonare la pigrizia almeno 3 volte la settimana


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite la mia cammina ma gattona pure occasionalmente... non e' che la volete per un po'?


Se ti fidi dello zio feddy...ben volentieri!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando le mie erano piccole facevo loro da cavallo mettendomi a quattrozampe...solo che si tenevano o per i capelli o per le orecchie!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ehmm...qualche giro della morte posso farglielo fare?? Di solito ridono (o rimangono senza fiato e non si capisce bene se apprezzano o no!!)


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... in azienda c'e' la palestra... ultimamento ho deciso di abbandonare la pigrizia almeno 3 volte la settimana


e cos'altro non vi fate mancare li' dentro....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*indispensabile...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e cos'altro non vi fate mancare li' dentro....


...come potrebbero senza la palestra smaltire le torte !


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

bestiole io lavoro qui
http://www.skyscrapercity.info/400.php?id=2&iid=7211


Questa e' meglio


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> bestiole io lavoro qui


 
c'è proprio la Gestapo...non si accede..


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*ma sì si riesce ..riprova!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è proprio la Gestapo...non si accede..


 
http://www.emporis.com/files/transfer/sixwm/2003/04/191098.jpg


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2007)

a che piano la sala giochi?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> a che piano la sala giochi?


pianoterra


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> pianoterra


mi piace troppo sto posto!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

sembra una cattedrale nel deserto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da che piano butti le romelle???


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2007)

che sono le romelle?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

*sempre a criticare*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> sembra una cattedrale nel deserto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io dal quinto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma non e' nel deserto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  infatti c'e' l'acqua (ma va acqua ad amsterdam) e verde 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e dentro e' bellissimo


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io dal quinto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E chi critica...........sei tu che ti lamenti !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che sono le romelle?


Da Wikipendulo:
Dicasi romella il semino della zucca (a volte tostato e salato) o quello del cocomero!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E chi critica...........sei tu che ti lamenti !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando mai...io amo il mio lavoro


----------



## MariLea (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da Wikipendulo:
> Dicasi romella il semino della zucca (a volte tostato e salato) o quello del cocomero!!


ah ..non è mai troppo tardi


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando mai...io amo il mio lavoro


 
fatto ginnastik pigrona?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

Questofilme' un delirio favoloso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX4GPXrStLQ








Ocho che oggi mi sa che son parecchio rissosa


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questofilme' un delirio favoloso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX4GPXrStLQ
> 
> ...


 





  ....svegliata male?


----------



## Bruja (2 Giugno 2007)

*Gulp....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Questofilme' un delirio favoloso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX4GPXrStLQ
> 
> ...


Che faccio, devo ignorare anche te??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che faccio, devo ignorare anche te???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come vuoi..non mi offendo


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Come vuoi..non mi offendo


Lo sò, tu jena sei e le jene aspettano i cadaveri..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ti spiace molto se ti accontento un po' più in là????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIDEF_jox9A



































PS:evito pero'   commenti   sul  chiaro riferimento  politico... ma in fin dei conti erano gli anni '80


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkfHShATKY


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvBQEaYJWME


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7pAvbjChQM

eccato manca  la faccina  adatta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto e' bella sta canzuncella 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto a svarioni sola soletta


----------



## Old Angel (4 Giugno 2007)

Dedicata a tutti voi per un buon inizio di settimana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlhPfFnstR4


----------



## Old Angel (8 Giugno 2007)

Questa per la fine settimana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YoUuwDZuW0


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Giugno 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V12RhrMVY0M

che voglia di ballarla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e mi piace anche questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMpDQs8CRxo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2007)

*..e io*

Bella Dererum!
Ma quella che inspiegabilmente* mi mette più allegria e più voglia di ballare è questa anche per il video stupendo (e quegli effetti speciali erano una novità)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwpZVlOumc



* <Trovo insopportabile normalmente Janet


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bella Dererum!
> Ma quella che inspiegabilmente* mi mette più allegria e più voglia di ballare è questa anche per il video stupendo (e quegli effetti speciali erano una novità)
> 
> 
> ...


 
bella! bella anche la scena in cui si vede circondata dalle pantere!


----------



## MariLea (16 Giugno 2007)

e brava dere che tira fuori sto thread...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non sto ascoltando niente, oggi mi toccano un pò di lavoretti domestici e quando tocca tocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma qualche breve pausa al pc non me la leva nessuno.
brave trovatemi bella musica che me la scarico...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Giugno 2007)

*Hoy!*



mailea ha detto:


> e brava dere che tira fuori sto thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda..sempre rimanendo in ambito spagnoleggiante mi piace molto anche questa:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D14q9IKUkL0


----------



## Old Angel (16 Giugno 2007)

A me piace sempre sbombarmi con vecchi motivi mitici  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25E0ACkA6uo


----------



## MariLea (16 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Guarda..sempre rimanendo in ambito spagnoleggiante mi piace molto anche questa:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D14q9IKUkL0


OLE' ! 
se poi mi mettete musica che fa venir voglia di ballare...
mi pesa meno andare avanti e indietro per casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












grassssssssssssssssssssssssssie!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2007)

*stasera mi piglia cosi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwpZVlOumc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2007)

*lalalalalala*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwpZVlOumc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
è molto carina eh?


----------



## MariLea (20 Giugno 2007)

*viva la vita!*

Oggi ho lavorato da matti...
uscita dal lavoro mi son regalata un meraviglioso massaggio... 
son tornata a casa: un bagno e questa musica...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdIOJ8fIIlQ
mmm mi sento NUOVA!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2007)

Oggi non ca'o nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4FAKRpUCYY


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2007)

*Ah ecco*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi non ca'o nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora buongiorno, ti auguro che ci sia il sole, che i colleghi non rompano e non dico altro... tanto non ca.hi nessuno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Dedicata a tutti voi per un buon inizio di settimana
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlhPfFnstR4


 






Angel scusa se la riprendo ma mi piace molto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*caspiterina!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi non ca'o nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa è roba di lusso!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Mi sa che oggi caho meno di ieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	





CHe FEMMINA CHE ERA 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BysvxpzzxtM


----------



## Iris (25 Giugno 2007)

*Nella stessa pagina*

Nella stessa pagina c'è la versione "live" della Callas dell "Casta Diva".
Potrei ascoltarla all'infinito...non credo che nessuna creatura al mondo potesse raggiungere quei livelli...tecnica, timbro, passione e quant'altro...


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Callas*

E' meraviglioso che abbiate messo sue arie..... sono una vera cultrice di questa artista.
Ho praticamente tutto il suo repertorio con incisioni delle stesse opere o arie con direttori d'orchestra diversi....
Non si tratta di voce, di tecnica o di scena che ha da vendere, ma del suo pathos che non ha mai più avuto nessuna....
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Nella stessa pagina c'è la versione "live" della Callas dell "Casta Diva".
> Potrei ascoltarla all'infinito...non credo che nessuna creatura al mondo potesse raggiungere quei livelli...tecnica, timbro, passione e quant'altro...


 
La Callas ha tre opere in cui è insuperata in assoluto, anche se in molte altre può impartire lezioni comunque:  Norma, Gioconda e Lady Macbeth....  in quelle opere canta non la Callas ma la "CALLAS", e tutti i critici musicali e vocali sono d'accordo, e comunque dobbiamo a lei la "Bel canto renaissance", le altre sono venute dopo sulla sua scia.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2007)

Scusate se interrompo le arie...ma c'ho mal di gola 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi oggi piglia cosi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61rgIAtcIaM


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate se interrompo le arie...ma c'ho mal di gola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Peccato sia finita così........
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (30 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate se interrompo le arie...ma c'ho mal di gola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si.. bisogna sempre cambiare aria.. altrimenti diventa viziata.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a proposito.. nella stessa pagina, a destra c'è una signora che fa le arancine siciliane e mi è venuta voglia... domani è domenica, magari le faccio va  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ddddio come sono prosaica vè?
Buon fine settimana amiche belle!


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ma si.. bisogna sempre cambiare aria.. altrimenti diventa viziata..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma sì in fondo sempre di gola si parla, sia che canti o che mangi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buon week end anche a te.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Giugno 2007)

*This is what you are*

io adoro questa canzone...e la sua voce...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IzccDy94Zg


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2007)

adorabile lui.. peccato non sappia fischiare...mi mette buon umore comenque

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4USjTlbU7dE


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Peccato sia finita così........
> Bruja


Mi spiace ma la Callas poi mi fa venire manie di grandezza


----------



## MariLea (1 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> adorabile lui.. peccato non sappia fischiare...mi mette buon umore comenque
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4USjTlbU7dE


buonumore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buongiorno pimpi!


----------



## Bruja (1 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma la Callas poi mi fa venire manie di grandezza


 
..... perchè a te serve la Callas per averle???  Ho un impalpabile e leggerissimo dubbio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2007)

*Ballata dell'amore cieco  ----> dio  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... perchè a te serve la Callas per averle??? Ho un impalpabile e leggerissimo dubbio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja e Micia*

Andate a strisciare altrove voi che non e' giornata


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Andate a strisciare altrove voi che non e' giornata


Ma guarda.... lei può fare la jena a tutto campo, a noi manco di strisciare un pochino è permesso....... mi sa che scrivo al WWF, voglio rivedere la carta dei diritti!!! 





















Bruja

p.s. Letty va bene che è lunedì, ma dall'umore non è che ci dici a CHI potremmo somministrare un mix di arsenico, stricnina e curaro per tuo conto....? Noi sempre amiche siamo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma guarda.... lei può fare la jena a tutto campo, a noi manco di strisciare un pochino è permesso....... mi sa che scrivo al WWF, voglio rivedere la carta dei diritti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti l'arsenico lo prendo volentieri io 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Andra' meglio dopo


----------



## MariLea (2 Luglio 2007)

vi trovo "al peggio" raga 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che succede?


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> vi trovo "al peggio" raga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che abbiamo tutte il "pollaio" in subbuglio!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Sono due giorni che non faccio in tempo a ritirare il bucato asciutto che ripiove 10 minuti prima!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo tutte il "pollaio" in subbuglio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per fortuna ho l'asciugatrice... altrimento da un pezzo andavo in giro o nuda o con i vestiti sporchi


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per fortuna ho l'asciugatrice... altrimento da un pezzo andavo in giro o nuda o con i vestiti sporchi


Sono io la scema che si rifiuta di stendere al coperto ai primi di luglio!!! 
Va beh....la buona novella è che oggi sono scesa dal giardino alla cascina, ho preso tre ovetti freschi e dei fiori di zucca colti dopo la pioggia...... mangiati a mezzogiorno pastellati!!! Mi hanno riconcigliato con il lunedì!!!
Ormai mi sono rimasti solo i peccati di gola!!!   
(Se mi legge Feddy chissà che commenta)!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono io la scema che si rifiuta di stendere al coperto ai primi di luglio!!!
> Va beh....la buona novella è che oggi sono scesa dal giardino alla cascina, ho preso tre ovetti freschi e dei fiori di zucca colti dopo la pioggia...... mangiati a mezzogiorno pastellati!!! Mi hanno riconcigliato con il lunedì!!!
> Ormai mi sono rimasti solo i peccati di gola!!!
> (Se mi legge Feddy chissà che commenta)!!!!
> Bruja


Non so Feddy ma io ti odio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero la tua coperta sia fradicia


----------



## Bruja (2 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so Feddy ma io ti odio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu si che sei un'amica, non fai neppure finta di essere indifferente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Mi piacciono le amiche da cui non ci si deve guardare le spalle !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Se ti minacciano te lo fanno pari pari!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tu si che sei un'amica, non fai neppure finta di essere indifferente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma ti pare!!! Son pigra io... ti pare abbia voglia di architettare coltellate? Faccio prima ad accoltellare che ad architettare 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Comunque questo ed altro per le amiche


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti pare!!! Son pigra io... ti pare abbia voglia di architettare coltellate? Faccio prima ad accoltellare che ad architettare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il giorno in cui sei entrata in questo forum ho capito che tutti abbiamo una possibilità...... oggi sono così comprensiva con le jene.... mi ricordi Francesco che parlava ai passerotti!!!   Parlo del marito di una mia amica che aveva una mira da schifo e gli diceva se non vi spostate vi becco!!! Sai era per la famosa "polenta e osei"!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2007)

*no*



Bruja ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui sei entrata in questo forum ho capito che tutti abbiamo una possibilità...... oggi sono così comprensiva con le jene.... mi ricordi Francesco che parlava ai passerotti!!! Parlo del marito di una mia amica che aveva una mira da schifo e gli diceva se non vi spostate vi becco!!! Sai era per la famosa "polenta e osei"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era un'altra ricetta:gli uccelli scappati


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui sei entrata in questo forum ho capito che tutti abbiamo una possibilità...... oggi sono così comprensiva con le jene.... mi ricordi Francesco che parlava ai passerotti!!! Parlo del marito di una mia amica che aveva una mira da schifo e gli diceva se non vi spostate vi becco!!! Sai era per la famosa "polenta e osei"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona la polenta con le grive 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma scusa  mettiti nei miei panni: piove e fa freddo a luglio, c'ho un balconcino di 1m2.. e tu stai li a farmi crepa-crepa con la copertina stesa all'aria aperta e il ruscelletto nel giardino!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche noi iene abbiamo un cuore 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Poi un viva la sincerita' no?


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buona la polenta con le grive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva viva e viva.... ci mancherebbe! 
Comunque in questi giorni il giardino è una foresta pluviale.... acqua tutti i giorni, erbacce che crescono e fiori strapazzati da vento e pioggia! Sigh... Devo tagliare le rose perchè almeno anzichè marcire me le godo in casa....
Ma non doveva essere unm'estate torrida... non è che ci farà morire ad agosto e settembre?
Gulp!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Viva viva e viva.... ci mancherebbe!
> Comunque in questi giorni il giardino è una foresta pluviale.... acqua tutti i giorni, erbacce che crescono e fiori strapazzati da vento e pioggia! Sigh... Devo tagliare le rose perchè almeno anzichè marcire me le godo in casa....
> Ma non doveva essere unm'estate torrida... non è che ci farà morire ad agosto e settembre?
> Gulp!!!
> Bruja


anche con il giardino annacquato... scusa ma proprio non riesco a condividere tale disgrazia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Spero non ci sara' realmente caldo torrido, qua c'e' un tasso d'umidita' da boccheggio1!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> anche con il giardino annacquato... scusa ma proprio non riesco a condividere tale disgrazia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vatti a fidare delle amiche...!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Viva viva e viva.... ci mancherebbe!
> Comunque in questi giorni il giardino è una foresta pluviale.... acqua tutti i giorni, erbacce che crescono e fiori strapazzati da vento e pioggia! Sigh... Devo tagliare le rose perchè almeno anzichè marcire me le godo in casa....
> Ma non doveva essere unm'estate torrida... non è che ci farà morire ad agosto e settembre?
> Gulp!!!
> Bruja


 
l'ultima che hai detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	










di che colore sono le tue rose








ps, il tuo aforisma è una lama.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono io la scema che si rifiuta di stendere al coperto ai primi di luglio!!!
> Va beh....la buona novella è che oggi sono scesa dal giardino alla cascina, ho preso tre ovetti freschi e dei fiori di zucca colti dopo la pioggia...... mangiati a mezzogiorno pastellati!!! Mi hanno riconcigliato con il lunedì!!!
> Ormai mi sono rimasti solo i peccati di gola!!!
> (Se mi legge Feddy chissà che commenta)!!!!
> Bruja


 







  colpita

li amo.


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ultima che hai detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho rose rosa intenso a stelo lungo e rosa cipria a cespuglietto, rosse sempre a cespuglio e un alberello di rose gialle..........tutte rigorosamente profumate!!!
Adesso l'aforisma lo cambierò.... tanto quello che c'era da capire lo avranno già capito tutti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ho rose rosa intenso a stelo lungo e rosa cipria a cespuglietto, rosse sempre a cespuglio e un alberello di rose gialle..........tutte rigorosamente profumate!!!
> Adesso l'aforisma lo cambierò.... tanto quello che c'era da capire lo avranno già capito tutti!!!
> 
> 
> ...


La prova che nell'universo esistono altre forme di vita intelligente è che non ci hanno ancora contattato. _(Bill Watterson)_


----------

